# So, what Artists/CDs have you bought this year?



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I made a new year's resolution to buy an album (itunes) every payday this year. So far I bought Steve Earle's Washington Square Serenade (a glaring omission from my collection), Jakob Dylan's Women and Country and Iron & Wine's Kiss Each Other Clean. No disappointments yet.

Anyone else buying new music this year?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

My first purchases this year are:

moe.-Smash Hits Volume 1
Grace Potter and The Nocturnals-This is Somewhere

Both excellent albums. I had a guitar setup done yesterday by forum member Lance Romance. He had the latest Widespread Panic album "Dirty Side Down" playing in the background. GREAT Album! I'll definitely pickup a copy of that.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Robert Plant - Band of Joy


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

only one so far this year. pre-bought The *Twilight Singers - Dynamite Steps*.
(album is out on Feb 15, but you get a stream of it immediately when you pre-order)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

All I've bought have been older albums--one CD and a few songs on iTunes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This year so far I have bought:

The Yes Album (again)
Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass Greatest Hits (again)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just placed my first order of 2011 (yes, I still buy cds)

1 "We Didn't Even Suspect That He Was The Poppy Salesman." Martin Tielli
2 "Operation Infinite Joy." Martin Tielli
3 "Pink Strat." Bahamas
4 "1932-1950 Take Me Back To Tulsa." Bob Wills a/H Texas Playboys
5 "Ramshakled." Alan White.
6 "Rickless." Steeldrivers.

I love getting new tunes, although I usually don't like ordering 6 new albums at one time (hard to give everything a fair shake). However, I've owned/heard some of these before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Not much bought in 2011.

Phish's 2010-12-31 concert
And The Car's - Just What I Needed (just the track)

That's it. Had bought a bunch of stuff in late December so 2011 has been quiet.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just picked up Clapton's Crossroads #3 DVD that was recorded in Chicago this past summer. 4 1/2 hours long, for $22 at best Buy. It's a must for any Clapton Fan. It's Pretty Outstanding. Well worth the money. Highly recomended. He does a great version of "Voodoo Chile" with Steve Winwood.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...once i discovered live music dvds, i stopped buying cds. recently picked up the crossroads 2011, velvet revolver and the stones new one, among many others.

-dh


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Armistice by MuteMath and Diamond Eyes by Deftones, both on vinyl.

On CD: Thrice - The Alchemy Index
Lucerin Blue - Tales of the Knife
Passion Pit - Manners
Thom Yorke - The Eraser Remixes


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

**EDIT** Those were some of the CD's or iTunes purchases I made in 2010. These are the kind of mistakes a person makes when they are in a hurry and are trying to do too much. Multi-task is a myth!

I've picked up....

1. Crossroads 2010 DVD (awesome except for John Mayer self-indulgent set)
2. Black Country Communion
3. Hayden (whole catalogue)
4. Alter Bridge III
5. Gov't Mule - Mulennium (live)
6. Matthew Good - Vancouver
7. Cage the Elephant
8. Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds - Live in Las Vegas
9. Derek Trucks Band - Already Free
10. Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Live in Chicago
11. Indigenous - Acoutic Sessions
12. Jackie Greene - Live on Your Radio
13. Jimi Hendrix - Valleys of Neptune
14. Joe Bonamassa - Black Rock
15. Judas Priest - British Steel
16. John Mayer's new offering (what happened to that guy?)
17. Slash
18. The Ultimate Ted Nugent
19. Todd Snider - Near Truths and Hotel Rooms Live
20. Buddy Guy - Living Proof

Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. The others I guess were that memorable...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

New in 2011...

1. Jackie Greene - Revolution Man (track from the album Till the Light Comes)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I got the new Amos Lee CD recently. It's good, but taking a bit of time to grow on me. That can be a good thing. His last CD is still in heavy rotation on my iPod.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

for DVDs, not recent releases but they were on sale hahaha
Steely Dan - Perfection Performance
Fleetwood Mac - The Dance
Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same

For CDs:
Derek Trucks - Already Free 
Carlos Santana - Guitar Heaven: The Greatest Guitar Classics Of All Time
Kim Koren - Raven Heart


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

You know what? I'm not a huge Santana Fan but I really like "The Greatest Guitar Classics of All Time". Some standouts include Whole Lotta Love, Sunshine of Your Love and...dare...I say Back in Black.


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

I don't buy any CDs, nor do I download songs off the Internet.

Except for giving an old country song a few listens on Youtube to learn it for my classic honky-tonk band i don't listen to music at all except for what I play in two bands.

I did get a new CD for Christmas from a guy whose album I played bass on last summer. it's a compilation from a previous band he was in.

The Surfdusters "Save the waves"


The Surfdusters - Save The Waves (2011) FLAC » Download free mp3 / musicoogle.com


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

I've bought a lot this year. I will include the stuff I got for Christmas because it was so close.

Keep an Eye on The Sky -Big Star, March To Fuzz - Mudhoney, Dry As a Bone/Rehab Doll - Green River, Dog Police - Dog Police, Entertainment! - Gang of Four. 

I plan to buy the newest non-box set Big Star album, the first White Stripes album, the original Raconteurs album, the new R.E.M. and Foo Fighters album, both of the Cage the Elephant albums and anything else I deem purchase-worthy.

EDIT: oh yeah, I have just recently REALLY gotten into Neil Young so I plan on getting an album or two of his.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

david henman said:


> ...once i discovered live music dvds, i stopped buying cds. recently picked up the crossroads 2011, velvet revolver and the stones new one, among many others.
> 
> -dh


same here, but as soon as the new Mr. Big becomes available I'm grabbing it.


----------

